# Ativan (Lorazepam)



## MimF (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi there,Has anyone ever tried Ativan? It's in the family of benzodiazepines. I know it's good for general anxiety but has it helped anyone with IBS-D?


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I took it and it helps IBS D I'm on Valium right now and its helping so much its nice to eat again let me tell ya I'm tired of taking flowers and meditating and still getting D so I said, to my shrink give me a pill that will allow me to have a pefect bowel movement and he did te he.


----------



## suzieq2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes, I take Ativan regularly and it is a wonder-drug!! It takes away the anxiety and stress that can bring on an attack so is not 100% as some attacks are "out of the blue" but, it is wonderful and has allowed me some freedom in my life! I can now run outdoors when for so many years I had to pay huge amounts of money for a gym membership so I'd be near a bathroom all the time. It has enabled me to do so much in my life I can't even begin to list...The only downfall is that it is somewhat addictive although I stop taking it relatively easily over about 2-3 days when my body starts to become adjusted to the dose (about every 3-5 months or so). Good luck with it!


----------

